# Custom 300G Dart Frog Tank



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey everyone first i would like to introduce my self, my name is David Torres, i live in long island , Ny, Ive been into dart frogs for the past 6x months or so, i started out with a custom tank i did it was a 36x18x24H it only lasted about a month before i said wow this hobby is great not to mention would and could be a show tank size, so i parted ways with my 36x inch tank and the process begin i customed order a 72L x 24W 36H , made by glass cages, keep in mind this build is just about done, just waiting on a few glass tops to accomodate, computer fans and also my mist king nozzles, so here are some pics. Enjoy the pics as i try to figure how to upload them.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pics of your tank!


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

New to this website but i cant seem to upload pics, anyone mind helping me? keeps sayinf something in regards to a security token. thanks


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Custom made manifold to control the flow of each water source.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

nice rocks!!! those look really nice! where'd you get them?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Are those Universal Rocks?


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

goof901 said:


> nice rocks!!! those look really nice! where'd you get them?


Local pet store , Repxotica


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Are those Universal Rocks?


Universal backgrounds yes


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

They rock! Hahaha...been using them since they came to the USA man years ago and started production in DFW. Great for ponds, aquariums, terrariums, everything!


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> They rock! Hahaha...been using them since they came to the USA man years ago and started production in DFW. Great for ponds, aquariums, terrariums, everything!


Agree 100% there extremely nice .


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you been keeping up with Universal Rock on Facebook?

I recently went down and watched Stuart work and talked for a bit with him...

Their Product Lines are growing like Crazy. 
I have Several of their Backgrounds in My Gecko Tanks

I love the New Wall Planter Line they have


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

More Pics Dave, This tank is Amazing!!! I look forward to the road trip on tuesday


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is an idea of how big this tank is, only problem I see here is I should of went bigger!! Seriously!!


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a pic of the stand , well the top of it lol, I had custom 3/4 inch holes on the bottom of the tank to run a remote sump for drain and return features.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally me and my buddy LIMIKE lift this thing up AGAIN and get it on the stand. So far I'm thinking wow I'm almost done , then as I look at it I'm like I'm not even close.... I install the back round temp to size it up and see what approach I will take on this the bottom middle left is the manifold I built these will have ball valves on it to adjust the flow going to each stream of water.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Custom Manifold. This planning of the tank was 100% me all these plumbing ideas I came up with we're from me being so heavenly involved with custom salt water tanks,


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Custom Manifold Works Perfect.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Custom sump goes in place , to get ready for plumbing.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Sump all plumbed in, I have 2x drains on each side of the tank and go back to the sump which drains into a 4 inch filter sock to catch any dirt or little pebbles that might go through the drain. Still have to plumb I'm a phosban reactor, going to run carbon I'm a desperate canister in order to clean the water and also keep the water crystal clear.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok all plumbing done , so again 1x return pump, 2x drains , 1x bulk head left this I will utilize to run my probes for my controller how will I make this work with water and dirt? Simple I cut the PVC longer then what my water level will be and put double 90s so no dirt or water can get down the pipe, also wrapped the pipe with weed barrier to make sure no dirt will ever get into the pipe.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Next was to start the plumbing for 3x individual fogger units, I had 3x holes cut out of the back glass to accommodate the foggers, I plumbed everyone on hard 45 degree angle why? If there is any condensation left inside the pipe after the foggers are firing the water can easily find its way back down to the fogger units.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Foggers are all plumbed in, finally the hardest part was to keep the consistent 45 degree angle on every single piece of PVC, installed unions for easy disconnects of plumbing I install these every where due to you just never know.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

jpstod said:


> Have you been keeping up with Universal Rock on Facebook?
> 
> I recently went down and watched Stuart work and talked for a bit with him...
> 
> ...


I have not been keeping up with them really, ill def have to for the next tank lol the pot backround sounds interesting would love to see that.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry everyone for making you turn your heads side ways I don't understand why some pics are coming in like that... Anyway this is a test run in the tank to make sure the foggers can travel the distance with no problems, success it works perfect


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Back rounds are in, custom holes are made to accommodate the screens for the foggers , had to extend some of the bill heads behind the back round in order for the screens to protrude out of the back round, lighting you see here is 1x t5 4x bulb fixture It came with reef bulbs took those out and replaced them with 6500k tropical forest bulbs made by wave point, I used t5s do to them putting a little heat out and would help with the temperature inside the tank, but please don't be surprised of you see LEDs on this tank in the future. But so far everything as far as plants seem to be very happy , there are a total of 2x 36inch fixtures and a total of 8x bulbs.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok I can't hold it in any more....THIS THING IS FRIGGIN AWESOME ALREADY!!!!!!

Ok now that I got that out the way, I seen that you got the tank from glass cages, how is the quality of it

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

diggenem said:


> Ok I can't hold it in any more....THIS THING IS FRIGGIN AWESOME ALREADY!!!!!!
> 
> Ok now that I got that out the way, I seen that you got the tank from glass cages, how is the quality of it
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks so much for your kind words. I must say glass cages did a really nice job on this tank , it's extremely heavy and well built trust me with seeing some of there aquariums they had build I was like god please let them build a good tank and honestly they def did.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

What do you plan on housing when its done?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok this is a 7x stage RO system, that supply's 2x brute containers at 44 gallons each container, the containers are plumbed together so they fill and drain together, on the top left I'm sure ALOT of you recognize is a mist king pump that is remotely in the basement about 15 ft from the tank, it pull the water from the containers, I ran a 6 pair of low voltage wire to use the I/o output on the exo zone controller to tell th mist king when to fire, once I do the electrical connection for that I will post it,


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

diggenem said:


> What do you plan on housing when its done?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2



Hey buddy lol glad you brought that up, so I built this around a BOLD species I will be introducing 20x yes 20x yellow terriblis frogs in here, since we're talking about the frogs I have to thank Tim from "Heaths Frogs Farm " Tim was able to pull ALOT of strings for me and make these 20x frogs available for me for this upcoming week, Tim has a wide selection of frogs and if he doesn't have it he will be determined to get it,, very nice guy only buy my frogs from him, Tim's a great guy I would recommend him to anyone looking to expand your collection, his number is 1570-897-0224 email [email protected] , so back to the frogs thanks Tim, I did ALOT of research on these frogs they do very well in groups, and are not to much of climbers so I basically based my tank on this.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is the Youtube link to their Wall and Planter Rocks


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

jpstod said:


> Here is the Youtube link to their Wall and Planter Rocks
> 
> Universal Rocks Overview of Potrocks & Wall Planters - YouTube


Awesome video thanks for the link, that's some very cool stuff.


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

300G Dart Frog Tank - YouTube



Here it is done.


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

WOW! That looks amazing. You did a very nice job planting it in addition to the background.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Glad I found your build thread David. Your right. Tons of technology went into this. Hope I can make you some some sweet tanks.
Buddy


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

KDuraiswamy said:


> WOW! That looks amazing. You did a very nice job planting it in addition to the background.


Thanks so much for the kind words i have to honestly say this tank was missing something i spent hours on the phone with JAY from tropicalplantz.com what a NIIICE guy he saw pics of the tank and he sent me what i though i needed and i must say he NAILED it ordering some more from him tonight outstanding guy, outstanding quality thanks JAy for your help,


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Glad I found your build thread David. Your right. Tons of technology went into this. Hope I can make you some some sweet tanks.
> Buddy


Buddy thanks , we always seems to buy at least 2x of your tanks every show, will be back again in feb, will be sure to take more tanks im sure once we get there outstanding prices you have for custom tanks thanks for everything buddy!!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

No problem man, can't wait to see you two at the show. I'll give you guys a good deal on them. 
Buddy


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice build! I'm curious about your sump/RO setup now that everything is installed and running. Will you post a picture or video of it?


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

asunderco said:


> Nice build! I'm curious about your sump/RO setup now that everything is installed and running. Will you post a picture or video of it?


Thanks for the kind words, I have tons of pics on this build, what exactly do you need info on with the ro system? Ill be more then happy to show you how to get one going.


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

SpArX said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I have tons of pics on this build, what exactly do you need info on with the ro system? Ill be more then happy to show you how to get one going.


Thanks SpArX for the response. I'm curious of the "hook up" of the RO system to the sump. Also a picture of the sump in action. Is your Mist King also connected to your RO? Thanks!

Asunder


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

asunderco said:


> Thanks SpArX for the response. I'm curious of the "hook up" of the RO system to the sump. Also a picture of the sump in action. Is your Mist King also connected to your RO? Thanks!
> 
> Asunder


might be easier for me to call you to explain, if you would like that just pm me your number, yes my mist king is connected to my ro conatiners whitch gets filled through the ro system alot easier to explain on the phone.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice project, wish i had room for a tank that size, would love to have many tanks that size!


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice build and brom selection. Really like the purple brooms.


----------

